
Right to be Forgotten clash raises Qs about the limits of Sovereignty online - LiamBoogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2015/08/03/googles-clash-with-france-on-right-to-be-forgotten-raises-questions-about-the-limits-of-sovereignty-online/
======
philipov
"Censure" the internet.

